# fast Five



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

The new addition to the Fast and the furious was amazing. I lost count as to how many cars were destroyed. Not one pontiac. The only GM vehicle I could pick out I think was and S10 Blazer.--------Danfigg


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I never bothered to see any of them, so I can't understand the mania that's surrounding this movie. Seems like a movie/series that caters specifically to rice culture. A buddy of mine fought hard to get tickets to a midnight showing, I had a hard time explaining to him just how gay he was. :lol:


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it in 3D? I want to see it bad?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

No 3d. I went last night. They actually got away from the ricer/illegal street racing type of thing. There isn't much racing at all in the movie. There is countless new chargers in the movie


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

The timeline of the movie is off. The asian guy was killed in tokyo drift so how can he be in this movie with cars that are newer than those in drift. That's what got me. Is this the same character or same guy playing a different character.


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

If you are refering to han the asian man he is still alive because tokio drift takes place after all the other movies kind of like the end to the fast and furious series....if you dont believe it just watch tokio drift and listen to the comments that han makes....so yes han is still playing himself


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I seen the new Fast Five movie and I think it was actually a pretty good movie and it was action packed too.The best part of the movie I thought was that "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson acted in the movie since I think he is a excellent actor and wrestler in the WWE.Nothing beats the origanal first Fast and Furious 1 movie though.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Eww... another fast and furious? Views like a tv series program. I fast forwarded through half of the first one. The second one came on tv and I almost went into a coma watching it so I had to turn it and have not watched any of the other ones.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

yea I still to this day watch all the fast and furious movies.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Fast 5 has some Corvette kit cars in it, technically they are GM.


----------



## Powerstroke (Apr 3, 2011)

the 2 support vehicles for "hobbs" team are suburbans along with the new military ford chassis armored truck but the movies are straying away from ricers, and the next movie will be european cars since its in europe...all that hard a** guys peeling out in their mustangs after the movie was pricelessarty:


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw it Friday night and liked it,but they are getting away from what actually made the movies such a hit.............street racing.I liked the first few better because there were a lot more cars and racing in them.

Lining up 5 Chargers was really fun to watch.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah I just saw it. It was a great movie, but seems to be leaning more towards something like Ocean 11 with cars. But a good movie none the less. 

As far as racing movies go I still love the Cannon Ball Run.


----------

